# Forum > MMO > Blade and Soul Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] Lookin for a Blade and Soul Bot...

## tss1337

Hi, im kinda new to the game, but i like it alot. And i like bots! Now im lookin for a bot that can do main quests and maybe grind for me. I dont know what there is on the market today? Im trying a bot atm. But I have to play more then the bot plays for me. But i Think it will be fixed soon. (Sorry for my bad bad English! hope you can understand anyway) Thanks for a good Site!

/tss :Cool:

----------


## porkie

There is no other bot really apart from mmovipers which is worse than the other one you speak of. To be honest hyperion is actually a good bot, it levels fine only a few hiccups along the way and user scripts are great. The problem with hyperion is that many people can not deal with making their own things configs/scripts and cry that it doesnt work etc and demand the admins give them scripts to use. The way i see it you dont get money for free and you have to work for it and not expect a press button instant $ win feature.

----------

